# Samba problems

## coalbeeu

I'm having problems getting samba to work with my small home network. It consists of a few XP machines, a win98se box, and my Gentoo box. I think that the problem stems from an inability of the linux box to find the master browser, since I get an error message to that effect when I start up Xfsamba. 

I can brouse the widows machines and mount the shares if I specify an ip address, but I cannot just browse MSHOME (my workgroup).

Windows refuses to see my linux machine at all.

Another odd thing is that when I bring up the DHCP active IP table from the router, it shows the IP address of the linux machine with a really odd hostname, which seems to change whenever I restart samba. This is not the hostname I specified anywhere in my config files. It should be MANTRID, but, right now the router thinks that it is: .7 8 (dot seven space eight)   :Exclamation:  Last time, it said 1pc. (one p c dot)  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Here is my smb.conf if it helps:

[global]

workgroup = MSHOME

netbios name = MANTRID

server string = DRONEARM 23

;message command = /usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s

printcap name = lpstat

load printers = yes

printing = cups

;printer admin = @adm

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

;log level = 3

;hosts allow = 192.168.1. 192.168.2. 127.face. For more examples of the syntax see

guest account = pcguest

security = user

;password server = <NT-Server-Name>

;password server = *

;password level = 8

;username level = 8

encrypt passwords = yes

smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

;unix password sync = Yes

;passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

;passwd chat = *New*UNIX*password* %n\n *ReType*new*UNIX*password* %n\n *passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

;username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

;include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

;winbind uid = 10000-20000

;winbind gid = 10000-20000

;winbind separator = +

;template homedir = /home/%D/%U

;template shell = /bin/bash

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

;interfaces = 192.168.12.2/24 192.168.13.2/24 

remote browse sync = 192.168.3.25 192.168.5.255 192.168.1.255

remote announce = 192.168.1.255 192.168.2.44

;local master = no

os level = 34

domain master = yes 

preferred master = yes

;domain logons = yes

;logon script = %m.bat

;logon script = %U.bat

;logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

;logon home = \\%L\%U\.profile

;add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false -M %u

;add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false %u

domain admin group = root @wheel

domain guest group = nobody @guest

;name resolve order = wins lmhosts bcast

;wins support = yes

;wins server = w.x.y.z

;wins proxy = yes

dns proxy = no

;preserve case = no

;short preserve case = no

;default case = lower

;case sensitive = no

;client code page = 850

;character set = ISO8859-1

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

; [netlogon]

;   comment = Network Logon Service

;   path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

;   guest ok = yes

;   writable = no

;[Profiles]

;    path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

;    browseable = no

;    guest ok = yes

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

   printable = yes

   create mode = 0700

# =====================================

# print command: see above for details.

# =====================================

print command = lpr -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer drivers.

;print command = lpr -P %p %s # using cups own drivers (use generic PostScript on clients).

;lpq command = lpq -P %p

;lprm command = cancel %p-%j

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = @adm root

[tmp]

   comment = Temporary file space

   path = /tmp

   read only = no

   public = yes

   create mode = 0666

   directory mode = 0777

[public]

   comment = Public Stuff

   path = /home/public

   public = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = no

;   write list = @staff

   create mode = 0666

   directory mode = 0777

;[fredsprn]

;   comment = Fred's Printer

;   valid users = fred

;   path = /homes/fred

;   printer = freds_printer

;   public = no

;   writable = no

;   printable = yes

[colbysdir]

   comment = Colby's Home

   path = /usr/somewhere/private

   valid users = coal-bee

   public = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = no

;[pchome]

;  comment = PC Directories

;  path = /usr/pc/%m

;  public = no

;  writable = yes

;[public]

;   path = /usr/somewhere/else/public

;   public = yes

;   only guest = yes

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

;[myshare]

;   comment = Mary's and Fred's stuff

;   path = /usr/somewhere/shared

;   valid users = mary fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

;   create mask = 0765

Heeeelp!

----------

## coalbeeu

-bump-

----------

## Plaz

Comparing with my smb.conf file yields the following differences that you might want to try.  I'm not sure which/any are relevant to your problems, but Samba works pretty well here on a mix of WinXP/Win98/Gentoo boxen.

Disable domain master:

```

  ;  domain master = yes

  ;  domain admin...

  ;  domain guest...

```

Enable WINS support:

```

  wins support = yes

```

Eanble DNS name matching:

```

  dns proxy = yes

```

----------

